# Breaking: Boko Haram frees abducted women



## jchima (Oct 24, 2014)

In a confusing twist of events, Boko Haram insurgents, who allegedly kidnapped about 50 women and girls from two border villages between Adamawa and Borno states have released the women among those kidnapped.

This was revealed by villagers, who disclosed information about the alleged release with newsmen on the telephone from their various hide-outs.

They went ahead to point out that they could not acertain the exact number of those released, but were certain at least 45 of the girls were still under Boko Haram captivity.

Source: Breaking Boko Haram frees abducted women - eReporter


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 24, 2014)

Old women are not as useful as young girls. The report you linked to stated that the young girls were already being married off to the fighters.


----------



## waltky (Sep 17, 2015)

... continues to use dozens of girls and women in suicide bombings...

*Dozens of Women, Children Set Free from Boko Haram*
_Wednesday, September 16, 2015 | At least a dozen kidnapped women and children have been freed from captivity in Nigeria._


> Military spokesman Col. Sani Kukasheka Usman released a statement Monday saying the army cleared Boko Haram camps in Borno state in northeastern Nigeria.  Hundreds have been freed so far, but the Islamic terror group continues to use dozens of girls and women in suicide bombings in the area.
> 
> More than 1,000 people have been killed since President Muhammadu Buhari was elected in March with a pledge to annihilate Boko Haram. An estimated 20,000 people have been killed in the 6-year-old uprising and some 2.1 million driven from their homes, some across borders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2015)

Of course those Tea Party Christians are far more of a menace according to willfully ignorant liberal bed wetters.


----------



## waltky (Oct 29, 2015)

But not the kidnapped schoolgirls...

*Nigerian troops rescue 338 Boko Haram hostages*
_Oct. 28, 2015 - Nigerian President Buhari has demanded an end to the Boko Haram insurgency._


> Nigerian troops rescued 338 hostages of the Islamist radical group Boko Haram in a raid in northeastern Nigeria, the military announced Wednesday.  The military killed 30 Boko Haram members, and seized arms and ammunition. The captives, who included 138 women and 192 children, were freed in the attack on the villages of Bulajilin and Manawashin in Nigeria's Sambisa forest, site of a Boko Haram stronghold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*US Training Niger Army to Resist Boko Haram*
_ October 28, 2015 — American soldiers have begun training units of Niger's army at the edge of the Sahara Desert, in what a U.S. official calls a “new wave” of military support for African states battling Boko Haram militants._


> More training will follow for national armies in Cameroon, Nigeria and Chad, the official told VOA, speaking on condition of anonymity. Extremists from Boko Haram are based in northeastern Nigeria, but they have carried out notorious attacks throughout the Lake Chad region - Niger, Chad, Cameroon and Nigeria.  Training in Niger began on October 19 at Agadez, the largest city in central Niger, once a center for caravans crossing the Sahara.  The Niamey government requested the U.S. mission to Niger, U.S. Africa Command spokesman Chuck Prichard told VOA Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 31, 2015)

Well it's about time...

*Buhari Willing to Negotiate With Boko Haram for Chibok Girls*
_ December 31, 2015 - Nigerian President Muhammadu Buhari has told reporters he is willing to negotiate with the kidnappers of the so-called "Chibok girls," who were taken from their school dormitories in 2014._


> In his first "media chat" with reporters since taking office in May, Buhari fielded a range of questions Wednesday, including about the group of some 200 girls taken by members of the militant group Boko Haram from the northeastern town of Chibok last year.  Buhari said if a "credible leader" of Boko Haram could be found, and the location of the girls could be established, his government is prepared to negotiate without preconditions for their return.
> 
> Previous attempts to negotiate were thwarted when it was found government officials were talking with the wrong people.  While hundreds of Boko Haram captives have been freed in recent months, none of the Chibok girls have been found to be among them.  There are fears that the girls are being used as sex slaves or suicide bombers, as there has been an increase in such attacks being carried out by young women in Nigeria.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Nigeria won't release 2 detainees despite court orders*
_Dec 30,`15 -- Nigeria's government will not release two prominent detainees despite several court orders for their release, and will not comment on the situation of a third, wounded detainee, President Muhammadu Buhari said Wednesday._


> Buhari, a former military dictator who calls himself a born-again democrat, did not discuss the propriety of defying court orders when he spoke on national TV.  "If you see the atrocities these people committed against this country!" Buhari said in justification. "We can't allow them to jump bail."  A Federal High Court set no bail conditions and ordered the unconditional release of Biafra separatist leader Nnamdi Kanu on Dec. 17. Kanu was detained Oct. 17 on charges recently escalated to terrorism and financing terrorism. His cause led to a civil war that killed 1 million people in the 1960s.
> 
> Former national security adviser Sambo Dasuki was detained Nov. 4 after intelligence agents surrounded his home for days to prevent him from leaving the country after a court allowed him bail to seek medical care abroad.  Dasuki is accused, among other things, of diverting $2.2 billion meant to buy arms to fight the Boko Haram Islamic uprising. Three courts have ordered his release on bail.  "What of the over two million people displaced, most of them orphans whose fathers have been killed?" Buhari asked. "We cannot allow that."
> 
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 31, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> Of course those Tea Party Christians are far more of a menace according to willfully ignorant liberal bed wetters.


Liberals are not ignorant.  They play the role of middle men, between the public and the anonymous power brokers.  They keep the power brokers in power and the public in ....


----------



## waltky (Jan 5, 2017)

Another missing Chibok schoolgirl found with child...




*Nigeria finds Chibok girl kidnapped by Boko Haram, with baby*
_Jan 5,`17 -- Soldiers interrogating captured Boko Haram suspects have found one of the Chibok schoolgirls kidnapped by Boko Haram nearly three years ago, along with her baby, Nigeria's military said Thursday._


> Nearly 300 girls were kidnapped by the insurgents from a government boarding school in the remote northeastern town of Chibok in April 2014, a mass abduction that shocked the world and brought Boko Haram international attention. Most of the girls remain in captivity.  In May, one girl escaped. In October, the government negotiated the release of 21 more. Another girl was freed in November in an army raid on an extremist camp in the Sambisa Forest.  Army spokesman Col. Sani Kukasheka Usman identified the latest girl to be freed as Rakiya Abubakar and said she has a 6-month-old baby. He said her identity was discovered when soldiers were interrogating some of more than 1,000 suspects detained in recent weeks of army raids on the Sambisa Forest.
> 
> The military released a photograph showing Abubakar with mournful eyes, her head covered by a white scarf, and clutching the baby wearing a white beanie cap.  A statement from Nigeria's President Muhammadu Buhari said her recovery "raises renewed hope that the other captured girls will one day be reunited with their families, friends and community."  Similar optimism was expressed by the Bring Back Our Girls movement - spawned by the failures of the government of Buhari's predecessor. The government of ex-President Goodluck Jonathan initially claimed the mass abduction never happened and was a plot to discredit his administration.  "We remain highly hopeful that the rest of our girls will be rescued and reunited with their families," the movement said in a statement, noting that Sunday will mark 1,000 days of captivity for the girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 11, 2017)

It's been 1,000 days since Chibok schoolgirls were kidnapped...




*Nigeria faces mounting pressure to rescue girls abducted by Boko Haram 1,000 days ago*
_January 11, 2017 - Nigeria is facing mounting pressure to find some 200 schoolgirls abducted 1,000 days ago in Boko Haram's most infamous attack after the rescue of 24 girls raised hopes that they are alive._


> For more than two years there was no sign of the girls who were kidnapped by the Islamist fighters from a school in Chibok in northeast Nigeria one night in April 2014, sparking global outrage and a celebrity-backed campaign #bringbackourgirls.  But the discovery of one of the girls with a baby last May fuelled hopes for their safety, with a further two girls found in later months and a group of 21 released in October in a deal brokered by Switzerland and the International Red Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 14, 2017)

Nigeria: Talks with Boko Haram continue over Chibok girls...




*Nigeria marks 3 years since schoolgirls' mass abduction*
_Apr 14,`17 -- Nigerians on Friday marked three years since the mass abduction of nearly 300 schoolgirls by Boko Haram extremists amid anger that government efforts to negotiate their freedom appear to have stalled._


> Activists were rallying in the capital, Abuja, and commercial hub Lagos to urge President Muhammadu Buhari's government to do more to free the nearly 200 schoolgirls who remain captive.  "It is still a nightmare to me. It is still fresh as if it happened last night," said Rebecca Samuel, whose daughter Sarah remains missing. "The government is trying, but I believe they can do more than what they are doing." She wept and pleaded for a solution.  After a few of the girls escaped on their own, Nigeria in October announced the release of 21 of the Chibok schoolgirls after negotiations with the extremist group. It said another group of 83 girls would be released "very soon."
> 
> No one has been freed since then. The government this week said negotiations have "gone quite far" but face challenges. It refused to give details, citing security reasons. Buhari on Friday said Nigeria is "willing to bend over backwards" to secure the schoolgirls' release.  "It is deeply shocking that three years after this deplorable and devastating act of violence, the majority of the girls remain missing," a half-dozen independent experts for the United Nations, who visited Nigeria last year, said in a statement this week.  The failure of Nigeria's former government to free the girls sparked a global Bring Back Our Girls movement and was a factor Buhari's 2015 election win over former President Goodluck Jonathan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 14, 2017)

3 years go by fast 



.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 14, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Of course those Tea Party Christians are far more of a menace according to willfully ignorant liberal bed wetters.



Hi Debbie Downer, you made it.


----------

